# HARBEN hydrojet for rent by day or by job 4000psi/12gpm



## 007 (Feb 19, 2016)

We have a big jetter truck sitting around that we don't use as much as we would like. Anyone interested in using it? We store it in Torrance, Los Angeles. We can discuss cost and terms if you are a licensed and insured C-36 contractor with good driving record ...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Is it for sale?


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't think the owner wants to sell but he might consider it... If you want to make an offer you can talk to him... Send us a PM with your contact info and I can ask him to call...


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Someone asked me if I knew anyone selling one let me know. I'll give them your info or get you theirs if wharfrat doesn't pick it up.


----------

